# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  Ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό 5-24V DC/18A, σε πλακέτα, μονταρισμένο

## itta-vitta

Ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό 5-24V DC, σε πλακέτα, μονταρισμένο, αμεταχείριστο. Δίνει ρεύμα 18Α σε συνεχή λειτουργία χωρίς πρόβλημα και 22,5Α max. Τιμή 43 ευρώ + έξοδα αποστολής (περίπου 7-8 ευρώ αντικ/λή ελτα). 
Οι σταθεροποιητές LT1083 και η ασφαλειοθήκη βίδας για εξωτερική τοποθέτηση σε πρόσοψη, περιλαμβάνονται αλλά είναι εκτός πλακέτας. Δίδεται και γέφυρα 35Α η οποία δεν περιλαμβανόταν στην αγορά της πλακέτας από ebay. Δεν περιλαμβάνεται μ/σ και ψύκτρα για τους σταθεροποιητές.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Low-Noise-L...RHNs:rk:3:pf:0

 Πληροφ με πμ

001.jpg 004.jpg

----------

